# I didn't cheat, so why did I lie?



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate this. I hope you all can give me some advice. Let me say up front that I have lied about many things. I failed to mention that I had men on my FB friends list. I had some chats with some, nothing I would not have had IRL. I have always been open that I am married and not interested. BUT when my husband asked me about things, I denied them until I couldn't. I flat out deleted my FB account when things blew up. He says I did that to hide everything. He says I mentioned a man and I don't remember it, so I'm hiding it, claiming amnesea. I swore I didn't have any associations with a man by that name, but then he found one. Someone I did know, added to Pintrest, was his proof. I haven't talked to him since 1992 at least. I have apologized profusley for FB, but he says I'm not telling the whole truth and I will never admit my cheating. My behavour had changed before all of this because I wanted it to, but can be taken as more evidence of what he claims. I want to be married to this man. He cannot believe or accept that I did not cheat or do anything innappropriate. It's like he wants to hear that I cheated. But I did not. I may be a liar, but I am not a cheater. He's ready to leave, convinced in his heart that I've cheated and will never admit it. What can I do to save this? I get so mad that he thinks I'm a cheating wife. I get even more mad when the thought of just telling him what he wants to hear crosses my mind because I am a liar anyway, what's one more? My heart and body has been his and only his since we married and I believe that's worth saving. Thoughts?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All you can do is be honest from here on out, own your shet and don't lie again. Don't hide things, don't be shady.

It's up to him whether he wants to continue with you or not. Nothing you can do about his choice. It's his to make. 

And the lesson here is: lying is bad. Don't lie. Especially to someone you love. It destroys.


----------



## Jersey86 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to ask if there was nothing to hide why did you delete a facebook account. I am not choosing sides I just think deleting the account what is a strange reaction if there is nothing to hide.

As for what to do. Repairing trust takes a lot of work from both sides. Weather you're guilty or not guilty. Communication is key and counseling might be helpful


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Many people lie because they think it will be easier than admitting the truth. It isn't. Lies always come back to bite you in the ass at some point or another, and then that stain is always there. It might fade over time, but you can still see it.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

you say you get so mad because he thinks you're a cheating wife...You may not be guilty but your actions make it look as though you are. If you are doing something you wouldn't do in front of your husband such as chatting with other men then chances are he will see it as cheating...particularly if you lie about it. A lie can seem minor until you're caught in the middle of one.


----------



## someguy26 (Jul 11, 2012)

As with cheating, lying is a break in trust. And trust is the foundation of a good relationship. Trust can be rebuilt but it takes time- more time depending upon how severe it was.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

MultipleChances said:


> My behavour had changed before all of this because I wanted it to, but can be taken as more evidence of what he claims.


This sentence is the one that jumped out at me. So your behavior changed, he got insecure, asked about it, you lied and ran to delete the evidence. 

He's likely overreacting but can you see his point? Can you get FB back? Show him what was there before you deleted it?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

MC,

How about offering to take a lie dector test for him? You can even offer to pay for it and let him pick-out the technician/company and he gets to ask any question at all

While not admissable in a court situation, it might settle his mind

Also, have you asked him what you can do to earn his trust back?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thought is that you're lieing because you feel guilty about what's happened in the past. Would you have said the things you said in front of your husband? Could he possibly misinterpret the things you said, in which case they might not be as innocent as you think?

I'm not blaming, just asking questions. Only you know why you're lieing. You need to dig that out. Possibly with a counsellor, which may give your husband some reassurance you're taking this seriously as well.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

The way I saw it, FB was a problem so I got rid of it immediately. I had been seeing it as a problem myself. I had male friends, period. That was not okay with him. Yes, I see his point, but because I'm sticking to my story of this is the whole truth, he says I'm still hiding it and that's where my loyalites lie.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

He says he saw a message that sounded like I was thanking someone (Male) for a meet up. He never asked me about the message when I could prove it, only after the delete. I don't know what he saw or how anything I said would be taken as that. He acts like I have this whole secret life that doesn't exsist and run around deleting things. I am a homeschooling mom of 4 kids. I have no time or patience for a secret life. Should I sign back up for FB and try to retablish anything he might have a problem with? He says I would just leave that person out. It's so frustrating to tell the truth and burn for it, But I guess that's not the real case, is it? It's what I get for being a scum bag liar in the first place.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

I've offered to take a lie detector. He says that because I belive the lie I would pass anyway. He says the only way I can get his trust back is to tell the truth. But I've been doing that and because it doesn't make sense to him and is fairly benign, it can't be the truth.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Calling yourself a scumbag is a bit harsh. We all lie at some point in our lives. Rebuilding the lost trust is your issue now. I don't think re-establishing FB is the answer, in fact I would stay away from FB, it causes too many problems in too many relationships and what is the point in going backwards? You just need to be honest with your hubby from here out and keep yourself away from any websites and networks that he could view as offering temptation to talk to other men. I'm not saying you shouldn't be allowed to have male friends but if it triggers your husband then why push it?


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

> He's ready to leave, convinced in his heart that I've cheated and will never admit it. What can I do to save this?


Drop it. I wouldn't discuss it any further... the more you defend yourself the more guilty you come across, even though you're not guilty in the way he sees it.

If he doesn't believe you then that's really on him. If you have nothing to hide and you've been truthful, that's all you can do. It's up to him whether to believe you or not.

Your actions from here on out can show him you were being honest about these relationships. He doesn't trust your words, so you have to show him in what you do. No more hiding things, no more lies.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife also lied to me about FB when she didn't need to. She had what ended up being innocent messaging with a male friend but wouldn't cop to it no matter what. I had to prove that I knew about it before she admitted it. It was simply easier for her to lie than risk telling me the truth and having me be angry. That is a risky way to play that.

As the spouse recieving the lie, it is very frustrating and creates insecurities for no good reason. Thats what you did.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Jersey86 said:


> I have to ask if there was nothing to hide why did you delete a facebook account. I am not choosing sides I just think deleting the account what is a strange reaction if there is nothing to hide.
> 
> As for what to do. Repairing trust takes a lot of work from both sides. Weather you're guilty or not guilty. Communication is key and counseling might be helpful


My husband deleted his Facebook account. He simply found no need for it. I don't see anything wrong with this. The lying is wrong however, but can be redeemed if honest from here on out. It may take a while to build up trust.

Although, I feel as if your being controlled. It doesn't justify lying, but I completely see why. 

My husband and I do not have casual friendships of the opposite sex. I do have male friends on facebook from high school and from the Internet. I don't have private conversation with them, but I am a part of a couple groups. Pinterest is silly, I joined, but have no interest in it. Several people I do not know are following me with the few photos I posted of my pets. My husband has zero issues with this. He is secure enough not to accuse or drill me. He trusts me and is no where close to be controlling.

I think it's out of line accusing you of something you didn't do.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Calling yourself a scumbag is a bit harsh. We all lie at some point in our lives. Rebuilding the lost trust is your issue now. I don't think re-establishing FB is the answer, in fact I would stay away from FB, it causes too many problems in too many relationships and what is the point in going backwards? You just need to be honest with your hubby from here out and keep yourself away from any websites and networks that he could view as offering temptation to talk to other men. I'm not saying you shouldn't be allowed to have male friends but if it triggers your husband then why push it?


I say stay away, too. I should have known better, we've been together a long time. I am/have/are working on my lying problem. I spent 18 months going through the Celebrate Recovery 12 step program facing that as one of my issues. One of the reasons I joined FB was to keep in contact with my accountability partners. The male adds came later. Again I accept my tendency to lie from my 12 step program, but I do not cheat.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

If you've been doing this a long time, it could very well be that he's just tired of it. This latest FB fiasco could (for him) have been the last straw. Especially if you're in a 12 step program. He probably feels like you're a hopeless case.

Either way, all you have left is how you treat him and conduct yourself from here on out. Your words mean nothing to him anymore.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

MultipleChances said:


> I've offered to take a lie detector. He says that because I belive the lie I would pass anyway. He says the only way I can get his trust back is to tell the truth. But I've been doing that and because it doesn't make sense to him and is fairly benign, it can't be the truth.


Ask him to look into this (do some reading). I don't know if that you think something is true it will come off as a truth. Ask him to look at hypnotism too and see if that's also the case.

Basically tell him you'll do whatever to try and re-establish his trust. If afetr all of this, he doesn't believe you, the two of you should go your own ways


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

FB account can be restored easily. Try doing it


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

He has been accusing me of cheating for years. I was not a perfect girlfriend, but have always been a faithful wife. I take my vows very seriously, always have. More than my commitment to him, it was a promise to God and myself. It's hurtful that he doesn't see or believe that. He was emotionally abusive for years, but we worked past that. I forgave him, we moved on. I put up with his crap, I feel like he should put up with some of mine. I finished my 12 step program, but once you come to terms with what you are, you have to realize your tendency to relapse into that life. It's my admission that I am flawed.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> FB account can be restored easily. Try doing it


Oh? It was listed as deleted and no searches have been able to find it. I could just sign up again under the same name and my contacts/friends/chats/messages would reappear? Would he still say that I just went through and deleted things/people?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

MultipleChances said:


> Oh? It was listed as deleted and no searches have been able to find it. I could just sign up again under the same name and my contacts/friends/chats/messages would reappear? Would he still say that I just went through and deleted things/people?


Why give him the ammunition to get all worked up over the FB account again? Let a dead horse lie still as they say. It's like putting salt in an open wound and will accomplish nothing. As you said he will just accuse you of deleting people anyway.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

MultipleChances said:


> He has been accusing me of cheating for years. I was not a perfect girlfriend, but have always been a faithful wife. I take my vows very seriously, always have. More than my commitment to him, it was a promise to God and myself. It's hurtful that he doesn't see or believe that. He was emotionally abusive for years, but we worked past that. I forgave him, we moved on.* I put up with his crap, I feel like he should put up with some of mine.* I finished my 12 step program, but once you come to terms with what you are, you have to realize your tendency to relapse into that life. It's my admission that I am flawed.


Well you may feel this way but it's obvious that he doesn't. So where does that leave you?

Personally I wouldn't stand for any of it. The abuse or the accusations. Nobody is worth suffering that.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

I've told him that we just need to stop saying mean things to each other. Stop hurting each other. He asks for the truth over and over. I tell him there was nothing inappropriate, on FB or ever, and he gets enraged. We've been going on like this every day for more than a month now. I just want it to stop. I want my life back where it was a year ago.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Maybe your H was snooping on your FB activities, and saw things that crossed a line. Are you sure that you or these men didn't say anything that might have your H so spun up? Even something like a guy flirting and/or coming on to you, and you didn't put a stop to it?

Don't waste your time restoring your FB account. Your H knows that you can easily restore it and then delete the guys and their messages before you let him see.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

its not whether you have men on your fb account or not...if you have something to talk about to another man when you are in a relationship on a friends-based or so called friends based network, then it shouldnt be in a private message. let it be in the open. i wouldnt have deleted it just because of that. he is insecure about something, maybe you have done in your past or have done since with him? or maybe he is just insecure about himself and is trying to be controlling over you? theres a reason for it.


----------



## Jersey86 (Jul 4, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> Drop it. I wouldn't discuss it any further... the more you defend yourself the more guilty you come across, even though you're not guilty in the way he sees it.
> 
> If he doesn't believe you then that's really on him. If you have nothing to hide and you've been truthful, that's all you can do. It's up to him whether to believe you or not.
> 
> Your actions from here on out can show him you were being honest about these relationships. He doesn't trust your words, so you have to show him in what you do. No more hiding things, no more lies.


Correct me if I am wrong in the begging of this thread she said she had lied on different occasions. So it should. Be on her not him Just my opinion


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Offer that he can re-establish your facebook account. He can invite your friends back and see the quality and topics of the messages they send. And then surely if you had a boyfriend online that boyfriend would contact you and he would see it ... but you know that there is no such boyfreind so the contact will never happen.

Have him open a fb account in his name too so you can 'freind' him and list him as your husband.

Offer him the passwords to all of your online accounts. Tell him he can check them anytime he wants.

Tell him that you are ok with him putting a keylogger on your computer so he can see everything you are doing online. 

Tell him the truth and do not lie even if you think lying about some friendship would finally make him stop suspecting you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You also need to look into why you are lying to your huband. Maybe sit down on the computer and just start tying off the top of your head...

Write about ...

1) A list of all your lies... not just about this but about everything/anything.

2) for each lie, write about it.Why you told it. What you gained from it. What were you afraid of that he felt you had to hide the truth.

People lie for different reasons... Some are...

because the person lying feels inadequate.. so they make up grand lies to cover who they really are.

because the person lying feels they are being cheated out of something... freedom to buy what you want, not enough money/time to spend on yourself, 

or because of fear...


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

EleGirl has made great suggestions. The keylogger is the best one. The thing is, if you have lied in the past--as you have--he has no basis on which to trust you when you say you weren't cheating. Esp. if you "weren't the best girlfriend." Geez, people do not get amnesia when they get married. 

It sounds like you need to give him the benefit of the doubt here, and open up everything for his scrutiny, for as long as he wants. Maybe he is controlling, but it sounds more like you have given him a lot of reasons not to trust you, so to preserve the marriage, you need accept responsibility and give him what he needs to feel more secure moving forward. Since you are not cheating, this should be no big deal. You have nothing to hide--and the openness will help force you to be more honest, b/c he's likely to figure out any lies if he has full access to all that you do. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jersey86 (Jul 4, 2012)

sisters359 said:


> EleGirl has made great suggestions. The keylogger is the best one. The thing is, if you have lied in the past--as you have--he has no basis on which to trust you when you say you weren't cheating. Esp. if you "weren't the best girlfriend." Geez, people do not get amnesia when they get married.
> 
> It sounds like you need to give him the benefit of the doubt here, and open up everything for his scrutiny, for as long as he wants. Maybe he is controlling, but it sounds more like you have given him a lot of reasons not to trust you, so to preserve the marriage, you need accept responsibility and give him what he needs to feel more secure moving forward. Since you are not cheating, this should be no big deal. You have nothing to hide--and the openness will help force you to be more honest, b/c he's likely to figure out any lies if he has full access to all that you do.
> 
> Good luck.


Great post a agree


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your input and time. The situation has remained stagnant, painful and feels manipulative. I have given him all of my usernames, emails and passwords. Wrote them down and taped them to the computer. He checks my emails and them gets mad because there is no incriminating evidence. He claims I have just deleted anything of the sort. There is a big what-if here, he knows very little of computers, less of online things and virtually nothing of social networks and blogs. Even if he was in every inbox I had, nothing could be taken as he is taking things, FB included. He had access to my FB for years. It was on and open when he supposedly "found" these messages. He never said a word or looked further. He refused to look at it with me when it was still open and this blew up. I have offered to set up a new account in my name for him to do as he pleases with, but he says I have already contacted "all of them" and told them about that. ARGH! He is being impossible. I am trying and trying. He calls me every day asking if I've talked to any guys today or blogged anybody (?) He thinks I'm having loaded converstions with men in blogs, yet he refuses to read mine because anything I say about him would just be a lie to fake everyone into thinking I'm something that I'm not. i.e. that I do love him, accept him and his faults and WANT to be married to him. He picks up weird pieces of information and strings them together as evidence to throw at me. Lately, he's convinced that I'm chatting with guys through Swagbucks. Seriously, I didn't even know you could do that I just use it to collect points for Amazon cards. But because its all over my computer, I have an account and it has a chat, I must be all over it. Grrr! I would can the internet and phones all together if my kids didn't need them for school. I seriously think he saw someone else's conversations on FB and thought them to be mine, but that sounds like serious denial on my part. I'm not even going to go there with him. He says he 95% sure I have cheated on him. That things went way beyond what I told him and that EVERYONE laughs when he tells them what I said. Yes, he has talked his story to everyone who has had the time to listen, much to my horror. BECAUSE HE IS WRONG! He says he's going to decide tonight if he can live with me and swallow my bulls***. I say I need to talk to a counsler *right now* so that I can talk where he can hear me. He says my "story" doesn't add up, it has holes in it. I say the truth is rarely wrapped up nicely with a bow and that the holes and the fact that I'm not making stuff up to fill in the blanks should make it even more real. He keeps yelling that he wants the truth. I keep yelling that I gave him the truth. I didn't cheat. I didn't look for it and I certainly did not recipricate someone else looking for it. Why can't he see it for what it is? Why is he making it so much worse? Why does he think I'm protecting these men? I am ready to print the divorce papers myself and throw them at him. One day he'll stand before God and hear the truth. I would just like to be there to see the look on his face.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, I would definitely ask for outside help at this point. If you've opened up everything you can to him and he still won't accept it, maybe you can ask him directly what you can do to earn his trust back. Don't make him answer immediately. Give him a few days. I hate to say this, but if he tells you that there's nothing you can do to earn his trust, he may have already made his decision and has one foot out the door. 

So yeah, definitely some sort of counseling is in order.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> If you've opened up everything you can to him and he still won't accept it, maybe you can ask him directly what you can do to earn his trust back. Don't make him answer immediately. Give him a few days. I hate to say this, but if he tells you that there's nothing you can do to earn his trust, he may have already made his decision and has one foot out the door.


I have asked repeatedly. I have prayed, meditated and searched the internet for weeks now. It feels like he's dangeling this in front of me trying to get his way with something that I just can't figure out. I keep looking at him, baffled and saying what do you want? He says the truth, to which I'm sorry to admit my sarcastic self replies, 'You are retarded. I've been tellling you the truth for 2 months.' (No intention to offend there but it's like his brain is not responding to incoming information in a rational way.) I think I am coming to terms with a divorce. It's not what I want, but neither is this. Would it be going to far to ask that if wants to stay, he act like it? I've just been dealing with all he says, not fighting back as much as possible. Providing only concert things as 'evidence.' I'll take the butt chewing to end an arguement with him. I will let him win, but it does cost me in dignity, pain and self-worth. How long do I have to be the bad one? How long do I have to 'make up' for my mistakes? 'Cause it's all good when I'm finally being the wife in the bedroom he always wanted. I decided before this blow up to do the 180 with my sex life. Looking back, I should have given him a heads up about that. More evidence, I know. Whatever. I'm a middle aged woman, it was bound to happen at some point I just didn't expect it with such a bang. Again, not other men related, but because I felt safe and okay and in love with my husband. I was made aware that I was not giving my husband complete dominion over my body by holding back things that he would want. So I let it go because not everything is about me. I apologized to our kids too. I explained that I lied and I made this mess. Anything their dad chooses to do with that is just that, his choice. We cannot judge him for choosing to not live with me for that. No one knows what they would choose in that situation until they have to make it. I did something wrong and I am sorry. *sigh*


----------



## 日本顎の恋人 (Jul 27, 2012)

MultipleChances said:


> Thank you all for your input and time. The situation has remained stagnant, painful and feels manipulative. I have given him all of my usernames, emails and passwords. Wrote them down and taped them to the computer. He checks my emails and them gets mad because there is no incriminating evidence. He claims I have just deleted anything of the sort.


He gets mad because you aren't giving him anything to get mad about. Further, he claims you are lying about trying to show you are reformed, but there is nothing you can do to show you are reformed because he says you delete what proves he knows you haven't. 

Aren't you getting tired of going in circles with this guy?

*You two are at a definite impasse.* I'd say that, at this point, your husband is the one with the worse issues. You can submit to all the demeaning, demanding tactics he lists, and it will never be enough. You stated there was earlier abuse on his part. It hasn't stopped. Your husband is just cloaking the abuse under the cover of you "deserve it by the actions you are taking", which you are actually *not* taking, but can't prove it because he says you are hiding/lying about it.

Since there are strong ties to this marriage by the presence of your kids, and you are in a weak position by being a SAHM, I'd absolutely insist on counseling. Tell him that nothing is going to work except to bring in a mediator. You have shown effort in changing, but he has not. His abuse continues, he's just gotten to be as sly about it as he accuses you of being sly in lying to him.


----------



## MultipleChances (Jul 11, 2012)

日本顎の恋人;942146 said:


> He gets mad because you aren't giving him anything to get mad about. Further, he claims you are lying about trying to show you are reformed, but there is nothing you can do to show you are reformed because he says you delete what proves he knows you haven't.
> 
> Aren't you getting tired of going in circles with this guy?
> 
> ...


Oh so loaded...

Yes I agree with you completely. I have had this same conversation in my head many times. I though no one else would ever see that. So, thank you for noticing I guess. The counseling aspect is very difficult to facilitate. I don't even know where to begin to start. We have no funds for it, no one to watch the kids, he doesn't want to go, etc. We need it, I need it, just not sure how to make it go.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

MultipleChances said:


> I have asked repeatedly. I have prayed, meditated and searched the internet for weeks now. It feels like he's dangeling this in front of me trying to get his way with something that I just can't figure out. I keep looking at him, baffled and saying what do you want? He says the truth...


 Has he ever defined what he'll accept as "the truth?" "The Truth" can be incredibly vague and subjective. It's clear that he's already decided what the truth is and it will be very difficult for him to accept anything other than a complete admission of guilt, regardless of whether or not you actually did anything. Until he gives you a concrete way of showing him you were innocent of doing anything, I don't know if what you can do other than ride out the storm or take a break until he figures out what he actually wants.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

There is no way to prove that you are innocent. I have said this many times. You see it all over the place. People get an idea from their "friends" that, "if he or she is doing this or that, then this is what he/she is up to". 

I was suspicious of my ex. She would go to visit her brother at his house. Trouble is, her brother was rarely there. However, there was this guy there living in a basement apartment. I didn't like it at all. Could not accuse her. Had no proof. Kept insinuating. She didn't like it. Well, this guy was a cook at the local pub. My ex got into an argument with him about her food, after being really sociable with him for several months. In a week of that incident, he got fired and was banned from the bar for a month. Hmmm. Well, when he came back and we were there, I noticed how he looked at my wife. He stared at her while she walked away with those big "cow eyes". I could see him pining for her, his heart aching and tears welling in his eyes. 
Oh, she was innocent alright, yeah, sure she was. This was 3 to 4 years, yes, years before my wife decided to leave me! She said I had problems! I loved her sooooo much, when she denied these little things I kept noticing, and believe me there were plenty, I could go on and on, I wanted, no, needed to believe her. So, I kept lying to myself. I kept convincing myself there was nothing wrong. She kept me in presents and dutiful service, that way she didn't feel quite as bad. I stopped helping cause deep down I knew what she was doing, but I couldn't bring myself to admit I was wrong about her. I couldn't believe after all the crap I went through in my life, I was lied to and believed it AGAIN! It has changed my life to the point where I am not the same person I was. I am less than what I was. Don't do this. PLEASE!


----------



## chasing_rainbows (Apr 3, 2012)

MultipleChances said:


> Oh so loaded...
> 
> Yes I agree with you completely. I have had this same conversation in my head many times. I though no one else would ever see that. So, thank you for noticing I guess. The counseling aspect is very difficult to facilitate. I don't even know where to begin to start. We have no funds for it, no one to watch the kids, he doesn't want to go, etc. We need it, I need it, just not sure how to make it go.


Does your H have insurance? Some coverage includes EAP(Employee Assistance Program) where you get varying amounts of free sessions with a participating therapist. Some are 3 some are 6 sessions. It may be an option. As a spouse who's been lied to about "little" things, it's hard to trust again. Even when there's been no cheating. The other behavior, though, is way beyond and uncalled for.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

You're lucky your husband is still sticking around. Other dudes, like me, would have dumped you in those very first lies. Even without the cheating. 

Now what you did was exactly the worse things you could have done. You got male friends in FB... alright, who hasn't... But then your husband saw something peculiar and you panicked and deleted the whole thing? Damn right he should be worried. You acted like you're guilty. 

And i don't know if anyone picked this but what does this mean?



> I was not a perfect girlfriend, but have always been a faithful wife.


Are there more reasons for your husband's distrust than what you're telling us?


----------

